# Stardust probe success



## Brian G Turner (Jan 4, 2004)

Of course, NASA experienced it's other success, with the Stardust probe succeeding in its own dramatic mission to explore an active comet.

Not only do we have a physical sample on return to Earth, but we have our first ever pictures of a comet nucleus. 

Here's the NASA site: http://stardust.jpl.nasa.gov/index.html

And here's how the BBC reports it:

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/sci/tech/3364419.stm

excerpt:



> *The Nasa probe Stardust has had a dramatic encounter with Comet Wild-2, passing just 240 km away from the mountainous ball of ice, rock and dust. *
> 
> 
> The craft sent back startling images of the object and grabbed particles streaming away from its nucleus for return to Earth in two years' time.
> ...


----------



## Allyn (Jan 6, 2004)

I heard about this one, but then completely forgot about it.  I'm glad it's gone off so well, i hope they're successful in getting it back here


----------

